# Air brush package??



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello all I'm fairly new to this part of the site, but I'd like some input. I have been tying my owner crawler harnesses for a few years and have had good luck with them. I usually use blades that are prepainted. But would like to try painting my own this winter as a side project. I think I can get some styles that I can't buy and hopefully it will up my catch rates some. I have all the raw materials, but what I need is so e suggestions for a complete airbrush kit.

I'd like one that comes with a gun, compressor filter and regualtor. Pretty much the whole kit in one. Gravity feed versus suction?

Also what paint and supplier should I use and do you need hardener and thinner? I have started reading the airbrush sticky on this page but didn't want to high jack it with specific posts. I don't plan on buying anything until after Christmas or maybe as a Christmas present so I have time to do research just would like input from some of you guys that do it and have experience. Thanks guys.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I would recommend a gravity feed dual action airbrush. I use the Iwata Eclipse HP-CS. The Eclipse is about $140. I have heard good things about the Iwata Neo. The Neo can be purchased for about $60. Both of these airbrushes are gravity feed dual action and have a .35 mm tip size which IMO is the ideal size for painting blades and crank baits. Chicagoairbrushsupply.com is a good site. They have starter kits that include airbrush, compressor, and filter/regulator. I use Createx acrylic paints. I prefer acrylic because it can be thinned with water and my airbrush can be cleaned with water. I hope this helps. I'm sure others will offer their opinions as well. Good luck.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I was looking last night and found the Iwata eclipse package with compressor and everything, also thought about picking up a second eclipse brush for .5mm. Think that would be needed? I know I will need a regulator and filter. Anything else I need or should get to make life easier?

I looked at cretex paints can someone give me the run down on the difference between acrilic and enamal? What kind of top coat is recommended? I have a strong feeling I'm going to enjoy this hobby a lot so would like to be somewhat prepared to move into more complex projects when the time comes.

What about mixing paints? Yes or no? Should I just try to buy the colors I want? I am a complete noob at this so every bit of info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the Iwata Neo, decent brush for the price. I use a airbrush compressor from harbor freight, two years old, no complaints. I started with the Createx fluorescent colors, with the use of the gravity feed brush, there is no need for thinning. If you mix paints, make sure you stay with the same types. Floro with floro, or opaque with opaque. I mix yellow with a tiny bit of green for chartreuse. After a couple winters of painting blades, I don't need anymore. I have far too many. I just replace my favorites that have gotten flipped off from time to time. I don't expect my blades to last for years. I don't bother with epoxy finish, 3 or 4 coats of clear spray is fine for me. If your gonna start painting cranks, then the epoxy and a wheel is necessary. I use Envirotex.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fishin guy what kind of clear do you use?

Once you mix paints can they be saved?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think it matters which clear you use, just get a name brand. I bought a few empty bottles to mix colors in. Yes, the mixed colors last just fine.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks greatly appreciated


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 for the Iwata Eclipse gravity feed and inexpensive Harbor Freight compressor. Mine is also 2 years old and works great. 
Regarding thinning your paint, I would suggest searching for videos on YouTube for airbrush painting how to's. There is tons of info regarding paint types, PSI and thinning etc. You will learn the most by trial and error once you start messing around with it. Just be sure to apply a white base coat first so the colors come out bright. Good Luck and have fun with it.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been painting with the inexpensive Harbor Freight airbrush. They list for around 20 bucks and run them on sale for 15 dollars every now and then. I have the expensive Iwata brushes but I am terrible about keeping them clean and get frustrated using them. They are in the drawer but when kept clean can paint a single hair line. It is not a problem with the Iwata's, just me being so messy.

The Createx is a good paint to use with a larger dia. nozzle. One trick I have learned with the siphon feed airbrushes. If you take the Createx stock bottles and buy those siphon adapter caps you can pressurize the bottles of paint by holding your finger over the end of the spray brush tip and hit the trigger. It will back pressure into the bottle making the thickest of paint flow out. Just remember to release the pressure by loosening the cap first before you remove it from the airbrush. If you don't you will have a nice paint pattern on your ceiling.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Went to hobby lobby tonight for a project for my daughter for school. Checked out the air brushes while there. A little pricey for the eclipse, but they had the neo for 79 I think there compressors were over priced I think too. Had a great selection of assecories and paint too. Prolly pick up my brushes and compressors online and start playing soon. I'll make sure to post pics once I get stuff figured out. Thanks for all the help guys. I'm sure I'll have a to. More questions once I actually get going


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Tigger, I sent you a pm but your inbox is full so I will ask you here. 
Just was wondering what brand of paint you prefer? My Iwata airbrush is great, but I also find it to be sometimes difficult to maintain a really clean nozzle. I use Createx paint and thinner with a .35 needle, and sometimes it wants to clog and splatter regardless of my cleaning efforts. It's hard to believe that you achieve such amazing results with a cheap Harbor Freight brush. I have been a big fan of your work for a few years now and drool at them often on E-Bay. It's always a huge inspiration to see your creations. Thanks for any advice! John


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishintechnician 
hobby lobby is running some sale 40% on one item,if you can work that out you get good deal,


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok Eyes you asked for it! 

I am a train wreck when it comes to painting. I often chuckle when someone asks about painting lures. People are probably thinking when is that tigger guy going give up his secrets on painting. 

Here they are! This is my painting bench at this very moment. 

The right side 











The left












Here is under where I hang my airbrushes. I use the siphon feed airbrushes. Every time I unplug the bottle it drips. The floor and my right shoe have about a 1/4" of dried paint.










Here is my highly organized area!












This is where the airbrushes end up after a session of painting. There are probably 8 airbrushes in the bottom with a 1/2" of sludge over them. Ones that I currently using are attached to the hose. The liquid in the pot is 2 times thicker than water at this moment.











You can see in the some of the photo's I have spray cans. The last two years I have been just going to wally world and buying the cheap 99 cents can of paints (white , black, gold and silver) and just spraying them directly into the little siphon bottles. Usually half stays in the bottle , the rest spills over the other paint bottles or my hands. 

To answer your question on types of paint. Mostly those little testor bottles from the hobby store or createx from Patcatans. I do have some House of Kolor paints for walleye stuff.


Now you can see why I don't really answer questions on how to paint. I would set a bad example.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

LMAO @ Tigger. 
You have no idea how familiar that looks. Other than your sludge bucket where airbrushes go to die, it looks like you came over here and took those pics. Glad I'm not alone in my creative mess. As long as you keep turning out top shelf works of art like you do, it doesn't matter how you go about it. Thanks for the pics and reply. I'm still waiting on a new part for my Iwata so I can get back to work. The little threaded end where the nozzle cap screws on broke off somehow and it's the only brush I have at the moment. Apparently I've taken it apart one too many times and wasn't careful enough. Thanks again! John


----------

